# Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (117x) Update 2



## Mandalorianer (30 Nov. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (5x)*

Besten Dank für den Premierenengel! :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (5x)*

41x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (46x) Update*

Die "anderen Umstände" sind durchaus schon sichtbar!


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (46x) Update*

das bischen mehr steht ihr aber gut


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (1 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (46x) Update*

Ich sage :thx: für die Irina! 
Tobi


----------



## Davidoff1 (6 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris - November 30, 2016 (46x) Update*

Das Outfit mit den Stiefeln und dem Mantel ist der Oberhammer.
Tausend Dank für die schönen Fotos!


----------



## Toolman (10 Dez. 2016)

*update x71*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(71 Dateien, 232.407.578 Bytes = 221,6 MiB)​


----------



## by1482 (15 Jan. 2017)

Danke sehr!


----------



## Nafets86 (20 Jan. 2017)

Danke für die guten Bilder! Sie ist so hot


----------



## b9e6780d3c (24 Dez. 2019)

Omg, this is my absolute favorite set.


----------

